# help



## SpikeSE-R (Oct 2, 2005)

okay so here is the deal... i am totally pissed off because i do not know much about mechanics and shit like this...i have a altima SE-R which is automatic with manual mode...aka triptronic...i was driving down a gated community because i was lost and was going to exit...there was a sweage thing on the floor and the cement was lifted so it pretty much looked like a small platform...this cement plateform might of been 6 inches, give or take, on top of the road...it was in the middle of a two lane road...so instead of hitting it going about 30 with my tires because i was scared of the rim bending, or tire getting a lump in it and things like that...i decided to go over it...when i went over it i felt a thump...and it might have been my aggression of being lost or what, but i felt like the car was running weird...the quickness and torque it had felt different...it felt like it was taking to long to get to the point to shift gears...not the problem, but what it felt like, it feels kind of like the pedal loosened and in order to get to the quickness and speed as fast as it did before i have to floor it, instead of putting my foot half way through the pedal...it pretty much feels like it doesnt have as much speed and acceleration to it...so please if anyone has any opinion or any information on what this may be please tell me...thank you


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

does it sound different? have you look under the car? any dash lights come on? any thing look different under the hood? Otherwise take it to the dealer and have a diagnosis done.


----------



## SpikeSE-R (Oct 2, 2005)

1AltimaR said:


> does it sound different? have you look under the car? any dash lights come on? any thing look different under the hood? Otherwise take it to the dealer and have a diagnosis done.


i looked under the hood, everything seems fine, then i looked under the car and there really isnt much damage, if any at all. i am taking it to the dealer tonight and leaving it there  i hope it will be fixed by 2morrow, probably not, but i am soo pissed because i cant find the problem.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

If you have read my post about my 3.5sl less than 200 miles, I hit a raised manhole during road construction. My y-pipe cracked, which also damged my cat converter + 02 sensor which resulted in absolutely no back presure and sounded like a honda fat can + mustang. Damages were 2558 from the dealer. I claimed insurance for road hazords. I really sugest you go get it checked up, see if you any leaks by tommarrow morning. You might have struck your tranny thats why your losing power. You really have to look at your car on the lift to see the damages. I really hope you didn't struck your tranny. I had my car in the dealership for over a month because of nationwide back order on the cat and 02 sensor. Defenitly get it checked good luck bro.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

O yea heres a heads up, our cars have extremtly bad ground clearance.


----------



## SpikeSE-R (Oct 2, 2005)

i got my car back i dropped it off yesterday morning...they say that what happened...was the gas...because last week i used plus...and it continued to run good so i figured its cheaper therefore it is better for me because i dont make to much money...and i continued it...then i was running out of gas one day on the way to work so i got off the highway and put gas in a bad neighborhood and it seemed that i got a bad batch of gas...this was also the same day that i hit the manhole...so i thought it was the manhole...but i didnt see any damage but what was effecting it was the gas...so i just mixed the gases and it seems to be running a little better...im going to let this gas ride out...and then use premium ONLY for the rest of my car's life lmao...its amazing how bad gas can just change ur car completely...hopefully in a couple days itll be back to normal...but its my first day back with it...and it feels way better already...thanks for all ur help...i thank god its nothing bad...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

please, for your next thread, do not just use "HELP" in the thread title. thanks.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

No doubt bro, glad to see your car is in good shape. Well I never fed the car anything instead of premium. So far am trying to stick to Shell V-Power, it claims to clean the engine and stuff, since am still in break in period I'll stick with it. Yea gas does make a big differance the VQ is very hungrey. I actually can tell power differance with different gas, and its defenitly not plecebo, I used some cheap shit before but still 93 octane and the pick up was really bad, then I changed to shell and stayed with it since cause defenitly noticed a slight power differance.


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

GX628 said:


> O yea heres a heads up, our cars have extremtly bad ground clearance.


Haha. That's quite the understatement. :newbie:


----------

